# 2017 Vines



## shrewsbury (Sep 21, 2016)

Just placed my order for some more vines.
My original plan was putting up 4 more rows of posts and planting in 2018, but after talking with the wife I decided to put up to more rows of posts and plant vines in 2017.
I placed my order for 66 more Vidal Blanc, which will give me a total of 180 in 2017.

Should be fun!


----------



## MisterEd (Oct 2, 2016)

I hope you and your wife like that Vidal as you will have lots of juice to work with!!! You can start with fewer vines and use cuttings to propagate. I make about 15 gallons a year of Vidal for myself, plus a lot of other varietals.


----------



## shrewsbury (Nov 2, 2016)

Two new rows in.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 2, 2016)

That will be a lot of Vidal grapes for sure.

Are those 4x4 posts? Never seen them that close. You could take out 3 posts every 4 by the looks of it. The wire carries the vines between the posts, not the posts.

Here is a picture of some Leon Millot I left in the vineyard showing how much the posts will carry at 30 feet with the vines 7+ feet apart.


----------



## shrewsbury (Nov 2, 2016)

Yes the are 4x4
I have them spaced at 8 foot between posts and rows


----------



## Johny99 (Nov 2, 2016)

That is a pretty sight. With 8 ft spacing, you'll not have to worry too much about tension. I'm jealous for your nice flat ground!


----------

